# Wilderness Ride 135 review



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

My son and I went to Appomattox River Company in Hampton saterday to buy him a new kayak. He has been making me nervous lately, knowing that he's been out in the ocean on a OK Caper. He had his mind set on a OK Drifter, but after seeing a nice new yellow Prowler 13 along with a killer price he changed his mind. One heck of a good price as well.

I was looking at the Native 12, and thought I had my mind set on it until my son " just had" to call me over to some yaks standing at the end of the row. Needless to say: I really liked what I saw looking at the Ride 135. I ended up buying a yellow one.


We got home and rigged his up for for a anchor trolley and rod holders. We left mine alone.


Launched at Crab Creek sunday morning at 7:00 and paddled to the grass beds to to play around with the boats. Along the way, we got to see Virginia Beach's finest writing tickets to 3 kayakers for being on the sand bar where the new codo's are soon to be built.  


I really liked the way the Ride paddles. Its a wide boat at 32", but it paddles more like a longer narrow boat........it tracks very straight....probably due to the new catarmaran style hull bottom. Speed is simular to the Prowler 13, But speed isnt important to me anyways.

The cockpit is wide open with a nice console for mounting anything you want.

The rear cargo well, is huge , one of the largest I have seen. You can park a car in it.

Foot pegs are the typical Wilderness, and adjustable for leg length.

The built in comfort seat system is very nice and folds down for transporting.

Bow storage is good, plenty of room for rods, and gear. It has the typical Wilderness rubber (tupperware) type cover.

Stabilty is very good, I can stand in this boat very easily. My son could cast a bait net from it.

The only negative I could find is the weight. It weighs in at 65 lbs. Im glad my son feels obligated to loading it for me,.. after springing for his new Prowler 

I stayed inside the inlet due to time contraints and didnt get a chance to paddle it through the shoals, I cannot give a accurate rough water review yet. But im thinking it is a good bay/ocean kayak.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

yep, had mine for a few weeks now. Yellow also. I am a real big guy and new to Kayaking but feel nice and secure in this kayak.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

one cant be on a sand bar?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*not sure.*



stupidjet said:


> one cant be on a sand bar?


 They were on the beach, but I could hear them telling the cop that they were in the water. The cop just kept stroking away.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

> Virginia Beach's finest writing tickets to 3 kayakers for being on the sand bar


Yea, ya gotta watch out for that criminal element, other wise you're gonna have jaywalking and littering and all that stuff.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

You see some guy lounging in your front yard. You call the cops. The cops shrug and keep going. Would you be mad? Heck yeah. Well, why are ya'll mad at the cops for ticketing those yakkers? That's private property; the property owner has raised a fuss and demanded the cops move people from his property. The cops don't wanna do it, but they ain't got much choice. Trust me on this, the last thing a cop wants to do on his day off is spend the day in court adjudicating a bunch of trespass tickets. He'd probably rather be out fishing...<G>.

Said it before, I'll say it again. Don't get mad at the cops, get mad at the City Councilmen. They're the arses causing the problems.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

I think the main problem was that the previous owner had no problems letting people use the 60 some acres. New owner has off duty cops patroling and ticketing.

There are no signs that can be seen from the water so most kayakers have no idea things have changed.

This is unimproved property not a yard.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I was out there Sunday, saw you guys behind Bubba's after launching... I was the guy in the yellow prowler. Hope your son enjoys his, it's a great boat.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

wolfva said:


> You see some guy lounging in your front yard. You call the cops. The cops shrug and keep going. Would you be mad? Heck yeah. Well, why are ya'll mad at the cops for ticketing those yakkers? That's private property; the property owner has raised a fuss and demanded the cops move people from his property. The cops don't wanna do it, but they ain't got much choice. Trust me on this, the last thing a cop wants to do on his day off is spend the day in court adjudicating a bunch of trespass tickets. He'd probably rather be out fishing...<G>.
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again. Don't get mad at the cops, get mad at the City Councilmen. They're the arses causing the problems.





I hear ya bud, and fully understand. it's just super frustrating to see the waders lose another place to go. Times change.........


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree with that J, I think it's a <censored> <censored> idea to turn that area into a freaking <censored> condo. Every effing block I drive by just about has a 'For Sale' sign in front of a house...but those super geniuses on the City Council and their mega-developer friends think we need MORE housing?<spit> What we need are more open spaces, more wetlands, and more places to fish from!

Btw, you don't get ticketed for trespassing; you only get ticketed for traffic offenses. Trespass is a criminal offense, a class1 misdemeanor punishable by up to 12 months in jail and a $2,500 fine. Of course, they have to prove you were trespassing. 

Trespassing is said to have occurred if you enter onto private property after having been expressly forbidden to do so either verbally or in writing. So, unless there are signs up those cops have to actually give you a chance to leave. And the signs have to be obviouse and easy to see. You get clipped for trespass and there were no signs you could see as you paddle up, come back with a camera, take some pics, and bring them to court. Just don't get caught trespassing while taking the shots <G>.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

wolfva said:


> I agree with that J, I think it's a <censored> <censored> idea to turn that area into a freaking <censored> condo. Every effing block I drive by just about has a 'For Sale' sign in front of a house...but those super geniuses on the City Council and their mega-developer friends think we need MORE housing?<spit> What we need are more open spaces, more wetlands, and more places to fish from!
> 
> Btw, you don't get ticketed for trespassing; you only get ticketed for traffic offenses. Trespass is a criminal offense, a class1 misdemeanor punishable by up to 12 months in jail and a $2,500 fine. Of course, they have to prove you were trespassing.
> 
> Trespassing is said to have occurred if you enter onto private property after having been expressly forbidden to do so either verbally or in writing. So, unless there are signs up those cops have to actually give you a chance to leave. And the signs have to be obviouse and easy to see. You get clipped for trespass and there were no signs you could see as you paddle up, come back with a camera, take some pics, and bring them to court. Just don't get caught trespassing while taking the shots <G>.


I paddle that strip of water a lot and there are no visible signs a yakker can see. I'm not sure if they're writing warnings (which I've heard of so far) or tickets (haven't heard of that yet). If a Ticket is issued then I'm sure the perp could win in court.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Saw some signs up today.

Only 2 though for a lot of shoreline


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, the rule of thumb is if a 'reasonable' person could see them then they apply, whether or not you actually see them. 

I dunno, if I can hit that freakin lotto think I'll buy that whole end and turn it into a wildlife habitat or something <G>.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

my mistake, the signs I saw were no shellfishing or something. There are still no "No Trespassing" signs that I could see.

Saw a couple fishing there this morning. I warned them but it didn't seem like they were going to head out.


----------

